# Another mystery bike!



## JoeBass (Sep 12, 2022)

Just turned up a cool old bike at a swap meet. Has anybody ever heard of the "Mancunian Cycle Co."? A Google search turns up nothing. It has a newer saddle (made in Japan) and the crank has been welded back together at one time. The original seat post has been cut down, so if I want to ride it, I'm going to need a new seat post. Dunlop rims, Perry coaster brake and made in Manchester.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 12, 2022)

Nice find.  Maybe @dnc1 can assist?  You may want to try and put it in the International bicycle section or ask on the NVCC group on Facebook.  Looks much later than 1933.

Good luck figuring it out!


----------



## Mercian (Sep 13, 2022)

Hi @JoeBass

Certainly made before 4th November 1958, when the company was dissolved.








			https://www.islandeye.co.uk/uploads/content/East%20Wight%20Charter%20Ltd%20-struck%20Off.pdf
		


I was unble to find anything else.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 13, 2022)

I too can't find any further information on the 'Mancunian Cycle Co.'
It bears many similarities to many other US export brands that were produced by "Hercules' and others, purely for sale in the USA.
Looks like the bars have been flipped over by a previous owner.
At a rough guess I would say 1950's in date; but possibly a little earlier/later.
Sorry I can't help more.


----------



## JoeBass (Sep 13, 2022)

Thanks very much for the help, guys! Yes, it looks very similar to a Hercules. Amazing that you found that listing, Adrian! It's was set up in a confusing way. The bars were flipped and the stem is pulled out to max while the seat post was slammed. I was thinking of trying to set it up as a rider, but it's microscopic. The seat tube measures 40 cm. I'm thinking it was a boys bike.
Thanks again for the help!
Joe


----------



## Mercian (Sep 13, 2022)

Hi @JoeBass 

If the Perry coaster is original to the bike (and that seems likely), you can narrow down production date a little.

I think the model is marked on the brake arm, like the 'two star' version from 1956 below:





They were making bicycle parts form at least 1902, and brake hubs from at least October 1927 (advert below).





Perry and C° transferred the hub business to a subsidury in 1945, Perry Chain C°. They seem to have gone out of business in 1965.

Details (and advertisments) from these links:





__





						Perry and Co - Graces Guide
					






					www.gracesguide.co.uk
				








__





						Perry Chain Co - Graces Guide
					






					www.gracesguide.co.uk
				




Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Goldenrod (Sep 14, 2022)

Boat launchers use wine but for British bikes I smash lime bottles on mine*. 

    * That is a complete fabrication.


----------



## Mercian (Sep 14, 2022)

Hi, @Goldenrod

I pour 30oz McDonalds Cola* on my American bikes.**





* Only the finest quality cola will do.

** That is a complete fabrication. (-:


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 14, 2022)

Goldenrod said:


> Boat launchers use wine but for British bikes I smash lime bottles on mine*.
> 
> * That is a complete fabrication.




It's Chateauneuf du Pape for my French bikes, or a nice Rioja Crianza for the Spanish bikes.
Obviously I would have enjoyed the contents first before smashing any bottles, LOL!
That last sentence is definitely not a fabrication.


----------



## JoeBass (Sep 14, 2022)

Mercian said:


> Hi @JoeBass
> 
> If the Perry coaster is original to the bike (and that seems likely), you can narrow down production date a little.
> 
> ...



Thanks again, Adrian! It does have the "two star" design like in the 1956 ad!


----------



## Mercian (Sep 14, 2022)

Hi @JoeBass in case it helps....







It looks like some of the parts of the hub are dated. See this link for which parts and where to look. I imagine the bike will have been built in the months following the latest date found. This link is also the source of the exploded drawing above:









						Perry Coaster Hub
					

A friend of a friend asked me to check out a Perry coaster hub and make sure it was ridable. Unfortunately for them it isn't, but I ended up...




					rmalverson.blogspot.com
				




Best Regards, Adrian


----------



## JoeBass (Sep 14, 2022)

Mercian said:


> Hi @JoeBass in case it helps....
> 
> View attachment 1695756
> 
> ...



Thanks again!


----------

